# Modem being blocked



## wjessee122 (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a friends computer (which is identical to mine) and we are both on dial-up due to our locations...when she tries to log onto AOL she gets the message: Modem being blocked with the code: AC-1000, error 0x84200006. 
She is running Vista and the AOL she has is 9.0. How can we get the modem unblocked?

Thanks,


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First stop would be to contact AOL. From a search, I see this error is pretty common, so there seems to be an issue with AOL for some reason.


----------

